# The 12 Most Fascinating Bridges On Earth That Are Completely Toll Free



## FastTrax (Feb 11, 2021)

But the stress makes up for it.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 11, 2021)

I knew there was a reason I don't like bridges and they have to be some of the scariest


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

I am by all means not scared of heights, but a few of those bridges would give me the willies.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 12, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> I knew there was a reason I don't like bridges and they have to be some of the scariest





Tish said:


> I am by all means not scared of heights, but a few of those bridges would give me the willies.



Lolol. Just viewing that video before posting it made me queasy especially the bridge where you were walking on glass. No maam, not interested in walking on anything that's taller then me.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 12, 2021)

Well that was highly entertaining.
Some of them I’d walk on. Probably not that glass one that goes around the rock cliff or the car road bridge that’s only 6 feet wide with no railings. That’s just insane. That last roller coaster bridge looked really interesting. Thanks for sharing fast trax


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 12, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Well that was highly entertaining.
> Some of them I’d walk on. Probably not that glass one that goes around the rock cliff or the car road bridge that’s only 6 feet wide with no railings. That’s just insane. That last roller coaster bridge looked really interesting. Thanks for sharing fast trax



Always a pleasure Keesha. Did you get your Coronacooties shot yet? I received my second shot today at The Orange County Convention Center and now they are telling everybody to hydrate ourselves. I guess the bottled water companies are getting on the merry-go-round cash grab. Money money money money MONEY!!!!!! Well you enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 12, 2021)

No I haven’t got my shot yet. 
You enjoy your also FT.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 22, 2021)

Here's a bridge that might give some people the heebie-jeebies - Kinzua RR bridge in PA. 







Part of it came down in a storm but you can still walk out to the end and look down.






I sometimes get vertigo at the worst times and this bridge gave it to me when I was about halfway out.  I did make it to the end and back but it wasn't fun.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 23, 2021)

This featured recently in the programme "Abandoned Engineering" on TV in the UK.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 24, 2021)

The Japanese bridge listed as No 1 I wouldn't have any problems driving over. Most of the others don't look very wheelchair friendly - thank God 

This is the Öresund Bridge seen from the Danish side towards Sweden. It connects the city of Malmö in south Sweden with the capital of Denmark Copenhagen. It's part bridge and part tunnel disappearing underground on the man made island called Pepparholmen - Pepper Island. The bridge is a road/rail bridge, the trains run under the road and then beside the road in the tunnel part, but in separate tunnels. The total length is 16 kilometers. The bridge is almost 8 kilometers, the island part 4 kilometers and the tunnel is 4 kilometers. On Pepparholmen the rail tracks cross because Sweden has left hand and Denmark right hand rail traffic. The reason for having a tunnel on the Danish side instead of a bridge is to reduce the risk to air traffic in and out of  Copenhagen International Airport Kastrup which is located right at the end of the tunnel.


----------

